# Sling adapter: Live TV only, No DVR



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

Just installed the Sling adapter on my 622, remote access via Homeplug, everything seems to be working great, even on my Droid (although its a bit choppy). But When I try to view DVR recordings, its gets fussy and sometimes plays them but most of the time it flips to live TV on whatever channel was last viewed. Happens on my Droid, desktop PC, and laptop. 

What am i missing? I know this has been an issue on the droid, but I can't seem to find the solution.

Thanks


----------



## nsafreak (Mar 23, 2004)

Wild guess, are you using Firefox as your browser? If so that's likely the cause of your issues. The plugin for Droid is known to have this issue (have the same issue on my HTC Droid Incredible) and it seems to have carried over to Firefox as well for some reason. If you use IE 8 or above it should work fine. I know that's probably not the preferred way that you would want to use it but it's a workaround until they fix the problem.


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you mean the Dish Android app has this problem? I see the problem using that app on my Incredible, however, I don't see it using the plug in for Firefox on FF 3.6.13.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Works perfectly fine on my Droid 2 and my Firefox 3 install on my Win7 machine.


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm using IE7 on my desk top, and IE 6 on the laptop (company computer that wont allow IE7 yet!!) Tried again last night and works fine, then again today and its fussy agian. The droid works fine today, but choppy stream, even on wifi, standing right next to the router, whereas the laptop on wifi plays nice. 

I can work with it, not bad for the $99 sling adapter, I still would like to know if this will work outside of the US, specifically Europe. Nothing worse than trying to watch crappy TV in a language other than english when you have insomnia and your time clock is messed up!


----------



## dclaypool (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes, anywhere where you have internet access. On a recent business trip around the world, my wife went with me to Istanbul and we were watching from our hotel room on my notebook. When I went on to Asia, not a problem, even when I was in the AA lounge at Narita using my iPhone. It still boggles my mind...


----------



## superfreddy (Apr 21, 2008)

fishhead65 said:


> Just installed the Sling adapter on my 622, remote access via Homeplug, everything seems to be working great, even on my Droid (although its a bit choppy). But When I try to view DVR recordings, its gets fussy and sometimes plays them but most of the time it flips to live TV on whatever channel was last viewed. Happens on my Droid, desktop PC, and laptop.
> 
> What am i missing? I know this has been an issue on the droid, but I can't seem to find the solution.
> 
> Thanks


622??? I thought you needed a 722 for the sling adapter. Could you confirm? Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Update: Also works with the Dish App on my Nook Color.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

superfreddy said:


> 622??? I thought you needed a 722 for the sling adapter. Could you confirm? Thanks


Then you need look at this info: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2661378&postcount=4


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd also like a confirmation on the 622. I plugged the Sling adapter into my 622 a week or so ago and it said the device was not recognized.


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

OOOPPS! It is my 722! I was looking right at my 622 when I typed the post. Sorry guys, if I got your hopes up

I am going to upgrade my router from a linksys G 2.4HGZ to the the suggested Linksys WRT400N Simultaneous Dual-Band Wireless-N Router to see if that helps the PQ


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

klang said:


> I'd also like a confirmation on the 622. I plugged the Sling adapter into my 622 a week or so ago and it said the device was not recognized.


Then I don't understand why that Sling Adapter spool (v0026) is targeting so many different models ...


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

let me just say that this is a software issue.

My wife and I both have iphones.

I had an older version of the Dish App installed. I can watch dvr/live tv fine. In addition, I have the option of SQ (standard quality the default) and HQ which provides a noticeably sharper image.

My wife has the latest app as she just downloaded it in Nov/Dec. She cannot play DVR - whenever she selects a show to watch from DVR, it just shows the current live channel on TV2. Nor does she have the SQ/HQ option.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This topic is being discussed in a larger Sling Adapter thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187787

So I'm closing this one to avoid splintering of solutions to the problem.


----------

